# Series 2 TiVo for Sale!



## sterl1i (May 14, 2002)

I have a Series 2 with a lifetime subscription for sale. Great condition. It's the last TiVo that supports satellite connection. Anyone interested?

Contact me at [email protected].

Lesley


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

You need to tell what model it is, how big the hard drive is and any other particulars.


----------

